# Car Rental with Diamond Resorts Points



## geonuts (Jul 27, 2009)

Has anyone used their Diamond Resorts points to rent a car?  I would like to know how this works.


----------



## JoeMid (Jul 28, 2009)

geonuts said:


> Has anyone used their Diamond Resorts points to rent a car?  I would like to know how this works.


Call DRI, they put you through to their travel department, they rip you off.











Anything other than DRI timeshare stays is a bad deal.  Manage your points better so you won't want to use them for anything else.  They give you about 5¢/pt to use any of their 'options' while they are charging you 10.4¢/pt for maintenance fees.


----------



## longtimer (Aug 20, 2009)

I agree - I've looked at the "options" for points and found them to be over-priced for their value, even to use for MF. Maybe you can carry over your extra points and use them to get a bigger unit or take a second vacation.


----------

